# Which Is Best Antivirus



## frndz (Jul 10, 2012)

Can any1 suggest me the best lincese Antivirus for 4 Pc at different places.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

* You are asking for opinions.
Opinions are not always based on logic.

Here AVG Anti Virus Pro Paid is /has been used on all Laptops.{and will be renewed}


*Your basic protection should include*

**Anti Virus Program *{ Microsoft Security Essentials Free is popular & is used by many people here.}
Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

**Anti Malware Program* {Malwarebytes free or paid}
Malwarebytes : Download free malware, virus and spyware tools to get your computer back in shape!

*SpywareBlaster {free} sits happily in the background offering great protection.
Read about it - 
SpywareBlaster® | Prevent spyware and malware. Free download.
*
*Firewall.* {The inbuilt Windows Firewall is considered appropriate}

**Router / firewall*
Router security

* It is important to update programs & scan regularly.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

In addition to JMH3143's comments. This may help with comparing options:

Best AntiVirus Software Review 2012 | Compare AntiVirus Software - TopTenREVIEWS

Another one I can recommend is Vipre Anti-Virus - Paid

It can be quite difficult recommending an Anti-Virus as there is never an Anti-Virus that is fully up-to-date.

All of JMH3143's options seam to be good. Microsoft Security Essentials tends to miss things sometimes though. I've found Malwarebytes to be very effective in the past.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dave Atkin said:


> In addition to JMH3143's comments.
> 
> All of JMH3143's options seam to be good. Microsoft Security Essentials tends to miss things sometimes though.


Thank you Dave.

MSE is an AV *rarely *implicated in BSOD's. { IMHO of course}


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

all antiviruses will miss things - not one of them is 100 percent perfect. IMO, review sites are worthless since it is not real world and very seldom do the different review sites agree with each other. 

The best antivirus is the one that works for you. antiviruses effectiveness is based the specific computer setup including hardware, installed software and online habits.

Most free ones are just as good as the paid ones though you may have to put up with ads, may have to manually update or manually do the scans. 

IMO, try different ones and see which one you like the best. Most retail ones will give a trial.

I personally use microsoft security essentials when I boot to windows - never had a problem with it.


----------



## voon (Jul 4, 2012)

I like Avira: Free (in the personal edition), relatively hassle free, works, has the necessary things (exclusion of files from scan etc) and isn't one of these annoying megapacks full of eye candy crap. I want an antivirus to just be an antivirus ... not one of those bloated "suites".


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

sobeit said:


> The best antivirus is the one that works for you. antiviruses effectiveness is based the specific computer setup including hardware, installed software and online habits.


+1

No matter what antivirus a person uses, If they aren't careful in terms of browsing, downloading and general use... then their bound to get viruses and spyware.

Just be aware of what you do and any anitvirus you use should be fine.

Btw, I use Avast Free and Malwarebytes.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

No Security Software can protect you absolutely if you don't surf sensibly staying away from sites known to cause problems.

You are advised to exercise caution with what you click on.

*
Resist temptation!*


----------

